
Why I killed our IPv6 project - okket
https://blog.apnic.net/2018/02/01/killed-ipv6-project/
======
TorKlingberg
The title is blatant click-bait. They didn't kill their IPv6 project at all.

Ignoring that, I hope they actually finish their transition. All too often, an
attempt to restructure a system to a new and clean design grinds to a halt
halfway through, when it hits the "second 90%". Then you have a weird
combination of the old and new structure. A few years later there's a fresh
attempt, and now you have the new-new, the old-new and the old-old.

It's like when a software repository has a carefully designed directory
structure of many layers, plus one top-level directory called "legacy", where
all the really important code is.

------
Jonnax
It's an interesting article but I'm a bit confused. What did they kill? The
plan to IPv6 only? Because from what I see they're dual stacking their network
and slowly transitioning.

~~~
AndyMcConachie
From TFA:

"After two months of analysis, I approached my boss and recommended we kill
it, at least as an ‘IPv6 project’. It was reborn as a ‘clean up our network
architecture, and oh, by the way, add IPv6 (and a bunch of other things)’."

They just renamed it and moved away from calling it "The IPv6 Project" to
reconceptualizing it as a network redesign with a clean slate based around
IPv6.

